# Screwing corruption



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 15, 2020)

Screwing corruption is always a feature for heroes apart from War Heroic acts such as Bao Gong, and a popular way to show a character's wisdom, such as Moses. However, we seldom see JRRT mentioning screwing corruption in his works, in particular in describing characters's features. Just talk about anything you know relative, such as were the Dúnedain Rangers in charge of inspecting fraud among the Ex-Arnor territory?Or even how did King Aldarion sentence those swallow the wages paid to ME Natives's labor work for his naval ...factories or "workshops?!!", construct intellectual mechanic to prevent it, and even sentence his spoiled daughter if she dare oppress any lower class people?

Ehh....I hope this is not modern stuff...anyway, you're all welcome to leave any constructive stuff.


----------

